# Trip to vietnam.



## Tanku87 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi guys I'm heading to vietnam for a month and I'm planing to being back some plants and maybe fish. What good there and what to look for. Just freshwater as I don't have salt. I have heard of great corals there but too bad.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

You won't be able to bring any of those things back without some sort of a permit unfortunately. Canada has very strict laws on this kind of thing to protect our environment. Fish and plant wholesalers have to pay big bucks in order to bring in fish and plants from other countries. You can get in big trouble for attempting.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, that is totally illegal and with the stepped up security at the airports, it's simply not worth the risk of doing something like this. You would get in sooooo much trouble.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

You can apply for an import license, pay their health inspection fees, packing fees. Shipping fees. Cfia permit fees for plants and each kind of fish , broker fees, export fees etc. By the time your done you would've
Spent far more money than the fish and plants are worth here. It's not the fish and plants that cost it's all the fees .
But you can go see and take pics . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Look forward to all the pictures when you return.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

What you 'may' want to try is to contact someone who is exporting to Canada already so you can pick your fish and they can do the paper work and shipping.


----------



## Tanku87 (Dec 1, 2016)

http://www.inspection.gc.ca/animals...uatic-animals/eng/1331906471842/1331908089467

From what I read on the site. U can bring in u just need ID papers of the fish


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Some fish need permits. Check the list. And some
Planes won't allow
Liquid except for cargo dept. air Canada told me the liquid could leak and fry out the electrical. I was flying to Kelowna . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

You can find extremely exclusive and unique Sulawesi shrimp in many parts of Asia, including Vietnam.
If that does interest you, contact me as I am also looking to import several species. I'd be very happy to assist with paper work and fees/costs.

Either way, good luck.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Quick question: what about rocks or dead corals to be used as display in the tank? Are those ok to bring in?


----------



## Tanku87 (Dec 1, 2016)

Yeah I'm thinking if my application goes wrong I'll just have to settle for some driftwoods and rocks. As they really cheap in vietnam. And maybe some bulb plants


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd be cautious of the bulb plants too.


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

I think that rocks are probably ok....just heavy....but corals will have some restrictions if not totally banded otherwise there'd be mass coral cutting and killing to service the tourists...
Russ


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Plants need a lot of permits and inspections . Corals also need permits I believe . And driftwood need inspection in case bugs .
Contact cfia and get info or they get thrown on a biosecure gsrbage can at customs . 
That's why things aren't cheap here . Permits etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

just watch boarder guards for an episode and you will see that anything that could carry bugs or parasites is a big deal. you will not be able to bring plants, corals, shells, foods, skeletons, skins etc


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Bring back photos of what you liked over there and see if one of the sponsors can help bring those things in for you


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Coral skeletons (known as live rock or dead live rock) will need a CITES permit.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Have you ever been to Vietnam yet? because from what I seen there is nothing good that you can bring back. They have fish market but its not like Thailand or Singapore. They mostly have community fish or simple fish only. Beside bringing things with you is very risky because of long flight, unlike cargo plane it travel direct. So even you get it here, live stock might be dead.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

From what I hear lately is Vietnam is doing a lot of breeding and sending to other countries for export.simgapore 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanku87 (Dec 1, 2016)

Been to a few shop in saigon, and it's not that great. They all have the same stock and plants. Nothing that I can't get back there...... 
Well at least I got to enjoy the luna new year festivals


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Unless these have certified and approved inspection certificates ... no. I'd also be wondering how did the coral "died" in the first place. You wouldn't want to support illegal and destructive harvesting.


----------

